

Readers are taking over the margins in the latest update of Readmill for iOS - henrikberggren
http://blog.readmill.com/post/66184218374/a-new-way-to-read-together

======
bowerbird
ack! what are all these people doing in my margins!

off with your heads! get out of here! shoo! ;+)

hello henrik. congratulations.

-bowerbird

